# New setting up for Mbipia "Copper Blacks"



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all,
just wondering what experiences are and what to look out for while im preparing for the arrival of 6 of these guys?They are going in a 55 with lot of rockwork.Thanks in advance!
Dave


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

Lots of rocks will certainly help keep aggression down. I would also recommend keeping them with some mbuna to help distract them.


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

Well my fish arrived safe and sound ,thanks Dave! They are eating well and some of the 1.25" youngsters are starting to show their deep purplish juvi colors!


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

only 7 days after their arrival the biggest male spawned with a female.She held for 5 days.
Now hoping for more activities later.BTW they are 1 1/2" or less!


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

They will breed fairly regularly from now on and only slow down after a couple of years. The females are quite vicious to each other, so have plenty of places for the females to hide out. I keep mine with Cynotilapia. The male cynos help divide up the tank by claiming territories.


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!They seem to be coloring up,I think I have 3 or 4 males out of 7.The males are velvety black,with sheens of metallic.I was thinking of putting mbuna in there ,before too long.


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

spawned this morning!the male showed the most beautiful coloration,took a 5.2mb video!
Have to post link soon!


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

video uploaded:
http://s458.photobucket.com/albums/qq30 ... 9-0554.flv
enjoy!


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

Fantastic color! I'm sure the plants help tremendously to keep the aggression down.


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah Dave, i love them.Thinking about buying few more from you if i only end up with 3 females.
:wink:


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

Well she released today,day 14.I tell you that after watching her,for tgis long,and judging by the size I thought ok 1 or 2 fry maybe.She surprised me and spit out 8!Wow it seems her buccal cavity is huge!


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Sometimes with the more mature females, it's hard to even tell when they're holding. I watch as i feed them to see if there is a female not eating to be able to tell for sure. They don't exhibit the 'usual' hyper-extended extremely obvious signs like other Vics/Mbuna.

Congrats on the spawn. Those 8 represent a significant % of increase of these in the US hobby!


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes thanks!!My little (2") female showed a pretty big "bulge" for 2 weeks.Never thought from her size that 8 babies are in there!Started eating 5-6 days ago,that i assume is when yolk sac was consumed by fry.She would nibble at the flakes,as to feed the kids in her mouth.Like i said the first release was 2 weeks,and in the safety of a rockpile.Also she changes to a deep grey,with no bars showing,when babies are swimming around her.Cool fish,i hope to keep them going.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

> Cool fish,i hope to keep them going


I hope for the hobby's sake that you're very successful. These are a unique looking fish and add a pizzazz to a tank full of (for me & my Mbuna) blues and yellows!

My smaller female just released a new batch last weekend. I didn't have an open 10 gal., so had to let her release in a box.


----------



## Garrett76zt (Feb 20, 2010)

Great vid! Very neat looking fish and I love the plantwork!


----------

